# Showing this weekend after a bad week.



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Poor Jas, hope he heals quickly! Good luck in the show this week-end. And congrats to your son! I remember my high school graduation like it was yesterday, rather than 11 years ago now (blah!)


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

May the "heathen" stay hidden in the show ring this weekend .

Hope the healing process is swift and that no more incidents arise. 

Best of Luck, Jasper:rainbow:.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Best of luck. 
Hope he will do super well and remain injury free


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Go Jasper Go,:cheer2: were cheering for you !!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, some weeks you just CAN'T win! Wishing Jasper the best in his show. Hopefully he will perform like a charm!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

These things happen and at the most inconvenient time! Will be rooting for him and his handler and Best Of Luck to him! Reguardless of what happens...be proud of him and know it's great for him to get the experience! I also think its good he is getting the experience of being shown by someone other than mom...its like letting your kids outta sight for a few to let them do a bit of growing up!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone!

Both days were hot and humid. I NEVER complain about being hot, because I never am, but it was miserable under that grooming tent! We arrived a couple of hours early to get Jas used to sights and sounds, and to help wear him out a bit. (after the injuries we couldn't exercise that week)

Saturday the handler took him in. He did okay, but his gait was a bit jumpy. He took reserve over an adult which was pretty good considering. Because he didn't show as well as he could have the handler thought it might help if I took him in on Sunday. 

On Sunday it was sooooo hot and sticky again. His attitude/behavior was pretty good until the judge ran late getting to the ring. We waited an extra 20 minutes or so, which seems to have been 5 minutes longer than what Jas could manage in the heat/humidity. He was a total goober and had mental meltdown. He jumped while going around, moved when the judge went to touch him, and was just generally uncooperative. I knew we were screwed going in, I should have pulled him as soon as I realized it. (can you do that?!)

I've decided to make a few changes going forward. He just melts in the heat. When it's nasty hot outside we'll arrive closer to show time. He's a puppy and really only needs fluffed before going into the ring. At some of the shows I can park close so can even take an A/C break if needed. Edited to add: I should clarify that he always has a grooming appointment the day before the first show of the weekend, which is why he only needs fluffed.

He got caught in the rain on Saturday with hairspray which was a mess to brush out for Sunday. He has a nice shiny coat so until absolutely necessary we're not doing hairspray anymore. Truth be told, I hate how the hair and texture look with it anyhow. Nearly all of the dogs had so much in their hair that they look like a bad Aquanet commercial . Anyhow his hair is beautiful as is so that's how we'll show while we can get away with it.

We're not going to schedule two days in a row anymore. We'll try doing a Friday and Sunday, then if that's too much we'll cut back to just one day. If that is still not working we'll take time off until he matures. 

So that's the scoop! One okay day, and one heathen day LOL.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It's Ok. These things happen. Your dog is very nice and his time will come, don't worry.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the show , yes you can pull a dog you just don't go to the ring when called or tell show stewart your pulling him from the ring.

On last Sat's show some ones puppy won BOB and they did not go to group because it was too hot.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Sorry to hear about the show , yes you can pull a dog you just don't go to the ring when called or tell show stewart your pulling him from the ring.
> 
> On last Sat's show some ones puppy won BOB and they did not go to group because it was too hot.


Yes but understand that if you pull a dog it can affect the number of points that the other competitors get. Out of courtesy, you should keep your dog in unless there is a real problem.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> Nearly all of the dogs had so much in their hair that they look like a bad Aquanet commercial


LOL! Thank you so much, I needed that laugh today.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Ditto.That aquanet comment was hilarious. Humor is the best medicine .


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Carol, and all. We're getting "back on the horse" tomorrow. Luckily this show is VERY close to home, only 30-40 minutes away. 

Glad I could give you all a laugh about the hairspray .

Will let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Rock - hey, missed your announcements completely - so sorry : (((

Wishing you the best of luck in coming shows !!!! Jas will get Ch title with no problem sooner or later - do not even worry about it !!!! Make it fun for both of you as much as you can. Easy to say , I know ...

Keep us posted :coffol:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Heat melt downs...we know all about that. Billy can only take so much of it and then he is done too. Sorry to hear it didn't go as well as you had hoped. I'm sure with some time he will come around and you will be telling us all about your new champion!!__ Good luck with your new plan. I hope it works for him._


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations on the reserve win and I'm sorry about day two. You sound like a very dedicated dog "mom" and I'm sure Jasper will have a great show career. 

If the BOV/BOB is pulled from the group, does another dog (BOS or reserve winner) get to take it's place or is the breed/variety just not represented in the group?


----------

